# Pro Staff Position



## justforhunting (Nov 30, 2006)

Looking for a few individuals to represent an outdoor company in the west. If you are interested in breaking into the hunting and outdoor industry and live in one of the following states please send me a private message at [email protected]. Washington, Oregon, California, Idaho or Nevada.


----------



## justforhunting (Nov 30, 2006)

justforhunting said:


> Looking for a few individuals to represent an outdoor company in the west. If you are interested in breaking into the hunting and outdoor industry and live in one of the following states please send me a private message at [email protected]. Washington, Oregon, California, Idaho or Nevada.


Ok send a short outdoor resume. We could use a few good folks.

Parrey Cremeans
Far West Pro Staff Manager
Mossy Oak Brand Camo
[email protected]
www.mossyoak.com


----------



## muskrat (Jun 3, 2003)

I sent an e-mail. Did you get it?


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Email sent to address provided!
Thanks!


----------



## cmgo06 (Feb 3, 2008)

*reply sent*

Sent you a pm the other day. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

3DBIGBULLX said:


> Email sent to address provided!
> Thanks!



Pick this guy for sure!:darkbeer:

He da man!:cocktail:


----------



## muskrat (Jun 3, 2003)

Anyone get a response??


----------



## Brock-ID (Apr 2, 2005)

NYBowhunter911 said:


> Pick this guy for sure!:darkbeer:
> 
> He da man!:cocktail:


X2


----------



## Idaho_Elk_Huntr (Dec 13, 2003)

muskrat said:


> Anyone get a response??


I got one that said he hasnt ruled me out, then something about me being to far north. So who knows.


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

He said he recieved mine and was reviewing it :thumbs_up


----------



## Bodycarver (Jan 21, 2008)

PM sent.
Would Love to hear from you.
Doug


----------



## mtshooter (Apr 9, 2006)

Idaho_Elk_Huntr said:


> I got one that said he hasnt ruled me out, then something about me being to far north. So who knows.


If you are too far North, I am too far East


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Any other responses?


----------



## Blacktail Hunter (Jan 17, 2004)

I got accepted, still waiting to hear more details.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Looks to me like you will be used to scout and give reports for your area. Someone contacts justforhunting.com and asks for info on an area and they contact you for the report. At least that's the way I see it.


----------



## justforhunting (Nov 30, 2006)

USNarcher said:


> Looks to me like you will be used to scout and give reports for your area. Someone contacts justforhunting.com and asks for info on an area and they contact you for the report. At least that's the way I see it.



USNarcher,

That is how crazy rumors get started. How you got that out of my post is crazy. Not A bad Idea, but still a rumor.
If you would have email you would know this is a Field Pro Staff Position for Mossy Oak, no scouting for anybody.

Anyway still looking for members especially in Nevada.


----------



## CA Bowhunter (Jan 17, 2004)

justforhunting said:


> USNarcher,
> 
> That is how crazy rumors get started. How you got that out of my post is crazy. Not A bad Idea, but still a rumor.
> If you would have email you would know this is a Field Pro Staff Position for Mossy Oak, no scouting for anybody.
> ...


I sent you a email did you get?


----------



## HV2HUNT (Jan 24, 2007)

Sent you one for Nevada. Drew 2 tags this year, Deer and Elk also helping my buddy with his CA bighorn:wink: and I am going to OK to hunt whitetail. Looking forward to your responce.

Thanks for the chance.


----------



## newby1967 (Jan 24, 2007)

*field staff position*

sent you a pm and an email


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

justforhunting said:


> USNarcher,
> 
> That is how crazy rumors get started. How you got that out of my post is crazy. Not A bad Idea, but still a rumor.
> If you would have email you would know this is a Field Pro Staff Position for Mossy Oak, no scouting for anybody.
> ...


Not trying to start a rumor. It's just kind of hard to figure out how the pro staff thing for you works. I went to the sight and seems cool that you provide the info for people. Saves a ton of time and money. And if you can get guys on board that live in those areas then even better.

Sorry if you thought I was starting something.


----------

